# So suppose you meet an alien...



## Stormcat (Feb 8, 2022)

...and they want to know more about Earth culture, but don't necessarily have the time or resources to fully explore our planet for anthropological research. So this creature turns to you to give them a brief run-down on how things are going. *

What sort of questions might this creature ask? What sort of information do you think would be important for the alien to know?** 

This seems to be my current writing conundrum, as my MC is about to meet a whole bunch of "Aliens" and I don't know what sorts of things they might ask her. So, I offer this thought exercise in hopes of generating some good interview questions for my story.





*let's assume the alien harbors no ill will towards our person or planet, they are just curious about how we do things.
** Also, let's assume the alien in question is humanoid and has most of the same body parts we do, so no questions regarding physical appearance.


----------



## D. L. Keur (Feb 8, 2022)

How hostile are you to strangers different than yourselves?  Are you hostile to that which is unknown?  Do you prefer domination or to coexist?


----------



## CyberWar (Feb 9, 2022)

I would think a friendly alien would be interested in trading, so a lot of his questions could revolve around what sort of goods are produced on this planet, and what things do locals find valuable and would want to trade for. That would naturally lead to questions about basic etiquette and customs revolving around diplomacy and business deals. The alien might also be interested in the local politics, such as which nations would be more amicable to off-world commerce, and who is rival to who, so that it can be taken into account when entreating with them.


----------



## Lawless (Feb 9, 2022)

If I met an alien (to whom I am in turn an alien), would I be interested in trade? I don't think so. I'd be curious about knowledge and what kind of technology they have. I wouldn't mind if they had something I could sell on Earth for big money, but that would be a trifle compared to the possibility that they might have something I could use for great personal advantage, such as a mind-reading device or a method for making one's body to function a lot more efficiently.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 9, 2022)

I am interested in your curious two level social governance.
What do you mean?
Well, among those you are familiar with such as close family and friends things seem to be governed for the general good by the females of your species, but the government of the society as a whole is done by those who are completely unacquainted with those governed, mostly by males, and for the benefit of a small elite.

Can you explain the concept of 'democracy'?
It is government by the people.
Yes, but how do you decide which people? Those who have traveled to an area from one governed by others is not included, sometimes people of a certain racial background or sex are not included, sometimes only those who have pre-registered their desire to take part are included, those whose view of the world does not match the general norms may be excluded, even shut up in special institutions, but ignorance is not a disqualification. Children are always excluded, no matter how educated, and despite the fact that they are the inheritors. Why don't you do it rationally?


----------



## PrairieHostage (Feb 9, 2022)

It's difficult to answer this question without knowing anything about the alien. For example, how much technology does the alien have, what is it in need of and what was it's purpose for coming to earth.

A friendly alien would likely ask how humans communicate ... e.g. with words not telepathy.

Take me to your leader?
What do humans do with their time?
Do they have social constructs (family, friends)
What do your dwellings look like?
What is your technology? Military & otherwise
What are your resources?
What do humans consider beautiful?
...Nature? Music? Architecture? Religion? Fashion? Models?
What do you eat?
How do you play? (sports, sex, etc)
Who are your leaders? Not just politics, famous influencers
How do you amuse yourself (cell phones, tv, books, film, video games)
What do humans produce?
Edit to add What is this thing you call pets? Oh my god I could riff on that for a short story. Imagine not having cats and dogs!!

Think about society, western or otherwise, and how you would regard it if you're seeing it for the first time. Have fun!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 9, 2022)

Why do you believe yourselves the only intelligent species? We have had far more sensible communication with a large number of others, trees are especially prescient.


----------



## D. L. Keur (Feb 9, 2022)

Olly Buckle said:


> Why do you believe yourselves the only intelligent species? We have had far more sensible communication with a large number of others, trees are especially prescient.


Totally!


----------



## indianroads (Feb 9, 2022)

An alien civilization capable of interstellar travel could be thousands, or even millions of years more advanced than us, and might see us the way we see an ant colony. They might destroy us without intending to. As their inferior we would have little value, and accidentally expose us to viruses for which we have no immunity and end our species.

Considering the interstellar distances involved, and the speed limit of the speed of light, they might send AI controlled robotics to explore our planet, that again, might wipe us out without intending to.

IMO, there’s no reason for an advanced civilization to come here. We’re violent, petulant, and self destructive, why would they visit us? The resources of our planet can be found elsewhere, and mined without having to deal with unruly natives.


----------



## CyberWar (Feb 10, 2022)

indianroads said:


> An alien civilization capable of interstellar travel could be thousands, or even millions of years more advanced than us, and might see us the way we see an ant colony. They might destroy us without intending to. As their inferior we would have little value, and accidentally expose us to viruses for which we have no immunity and end our species.
> 
> Considering the interstellar distances involved, and the speed limit of the speed of light, they might send AI controlled robotics to explore our planet, that again, might wipe us out without intending to.
> 
> IMO, there’s no reason for an advanced civilization to come here. We’re violent, petulant, and self destructive, why would they visit us? The resources of our planet can be found elsewhere, and mined without having to deal with unruly natives.


Unless of course that advanced civilization itself has similar habits to ours, being driven by lust for power, dominance and greed.

Technological advancement has done little to curb our basest urges, that negligible effect too being mostly unintentional and limited to the civilized world. I.e., the current TikTok generation of snowflakes would simply be incapable of waging war even if it wanted to, but that is mostly a product of their environment rather than any innate change in their nature. Thrown in a life-or-death situation, even the weak and effete modern Western youths would quickly revert to their hard-wired programming that enabled humanity to thrive and become the dominant species - those few of them who would survive long enough, anyway. For this reason, there's no cause to think that aliens would have evolved any differently despite technological advancement. The instincts that make us vicious, greedy and selfish barbarians are also the very thing that put our species where we are. They allow us to survive any adversity. In order to grow highly-advanced, the aliens would have to have similar instincts and drives.

The other thing is that Earthlike planets are preciously-rare. There are many exoplanets out there, quite a few of which are probably inhabitable by organic life, but the combination of circumstances that make Earth a paradise for life are still evidently exceedingly rare. If the aliens are anything like us, that would be all the more reason to acquire such a world for settlement regardless of any pesky natives. Unless they have figured out ways around the speed of light limitation, committing a generation ship to mere exploration would make no sense on their part either - if any number of them arrived with such a ship, then it would definitely be to stay, with all the predictable consequences.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 10, 2022)

People have been saying the modern effete generation of snowflakes would be useless in a conflict situation since the year dot, CyberWar, and they have always answered to the demand when it is made, and viscious, greedy and selfish barbarians may use technological development, but they are not its originators. Your argument strikes me more as rhetoric than argument.

Earthlike planets may be rare, but the probability is there are so many planets even if only one in a million is Earthlike there will still be millions of them. 
However, unless they have some hugely long lifespan I have to agree they would be coming to stay rather than making a brief visit. Of course they might not want the same bits of the planet as us, looked at from afar it might well be the two thirds of water that attracted.


----------



## CyberWar (Feb 10, 2022)

Olly Buckle said:


> People have been saying the modern effete generation of snowflakes would be useless in a conflict situation since the year dot, CyberWar, and they have always answered to the demand when it is made, and viscious, greedy and selfish barbarians may use technological development, but they are not its originators. Your argument strikes me more as rhetoric than argument.
> 
> Earthlike planets may be rare, but the probability is there are so many planets even if only one in a million is Earthlike there will still be millions of them.
> However, unless they have some hugely long lifespan I have to agree they would be coming to stay rather than making a brief visit. Of course they might not want the same bits of the planet as us, looked at from afar it might well be the two thirds of water that attracted.


I think what you say proves my point quite well. Even the most useless snowflake, when pressured by extreme danger, will revert to the basic instincts that enabled humanity to survive and, with a bit of luck, overcome the threat. The amount of attrition suffered by people unaccustomed to struggle and hardship before that happens (and whether the given society can sustain such rate of attrition) is, of course, a different matter. 

As for vicious, greedy and selfish barbarians not being the originators of technology, I would argue quite the opposite. Most technological advances that humanity has ever made has been for the purpose of conquering or otherwise out-competing rival human groups, or preventing them from doing the same. Practically any advanced technology we have today has its origins in the military, and the ones that aren't were made to make the exploitation of resources and labour more cost-effective. The great civilizations of old did not attain that greatness through selfless and noble pursuits of making life better for all of humanity - they built it on the bones of conquered civilizations for the benefit of a small handful of ambitious and ruthless men with the resources and the power to compel the powerless masses to do their bidding. Greed is the driving force behind any civilization, and the success of that civilization is determined primarily by how willing, capable and effective it is at applying violence to eradicate competition.

These are fundamental dynamics, dictated by the scarcity of resources. An alien civilization would therefore most likely have evolved very similarly to ours, motivated by the ever-pressing need to acquire more resources, and willing to use treachery and violence to secure them.

Now as to what resources they would find valuable, remains an open question. It might as well be water or minerals so abundant we don't really consider them valuable at all. I don't think that would guarantee peaceful coexistence though. Natives never like outsiders settling in their lands in any significant numbers, and the colonizers are only ever willing to put up with uppity natives for so long. Sooner or later, coexistence always devolves towards either assimilation or extermination, the civilization with the weaker tech and smaller numbers invariably being the loser.


----------



## indianroads (Feb 10, 2022)

When colonized by a more technically advanced society, the natives always fare badly - just ask the Native Americans how that worked out for them. Also, consider the diseases the Europeans brought to this continent; while we would fare badly in an armed conflict, the diseases the visitors brought could be worse. Chances are that an alien society capable of FTL stellar travel would be at least a thousand years beyond us in terms of both weaponry and societal structure. If we were lucky, we would be used as primitive slaves, at worst we would be exterminated.

Why would they bother to come here though? Resources are not scarce in the universe, water seems to be everywhere, minerals of all sorts too. They could build space stations or if they are sufficiently advanced, even artificial worlds.

What if we were visited by a society that is 10,000 years ahead of us, both technically and socially? Perhaps the difference between us and them is the same as humans to an ant colony. (I'm borrowing this from a talk by Michio Kaku.)  If we're building a superhighway and come across an ant hill, do we send an emissary? Do we kneel down and offer them trinkets? No. We just mow the mound over, and go about our business.


----------



## VRanger (Feb 10, 2022)

An interesting avenue to explore is asymmetrical technology. There's no need to assume an alien tech tree branches in the same manner as ours. What if they never had a need for weapons, or never developed computers? It's the big challenge in sci-fi ... making aliens who aren't funny looking humans and/or with upgrades on our technology. That's the entire reason Asimov wrote _The Gods Themselves_. Heinlein took a stab at it a few times himself. It's too common for writers to portray aliens as either cerebral or brutal.

I'm going to disagree that most technological innovation has anything to do with the military. The most pervasive advanced technologies in our lives were all pointed at consumers from day one. It's not unreasonable to assume that unexpected aliens with advanced technologies would have cool utility tech rather than dedicated extinction implements. And frankly, "Save humanity from the aliens" is a trope too tired to copy. Much more fun to put on the Magic Thinking Cap and come up with something original.


----------



## indianroads (Feb 10, 2022)

VRanger said:


> An interesting avenue to explore is asymmetrical technology. There's no need to assume an alien tech tree branches in the same manner as ours. What if they never had a need for weapons, or never developed computers? It's the big challenge in sci-fi ... making aliens who aren't funny looking humans and/or with upgrades on our technology. That's the entire reason Asimov wrote _The Gods Themselves_. Heinlein took a stab at it a few times himself. It's too common for writers to portray aliens as either cerebral or brutal.
> 
> I'm going to disagree that most technological innovation has anything to do with the military. The most pervasive advanced technologies in our lives were all pointed at consumers from day one. It's not unreasonable to assume that unexpected aliens with advanced technologies would have cool utility tech rather than dedicated extinction implements. And frankly, "Save humanity from the aliens" is a trope too tired to copy. Much more fun to put on the Magic Thinking Cap and come up with something original.


The Gods Themselves is one of my favorite novels - I was told (but am unsure if it's true) that this is the only novel written by Asimov with aliens in it, and boy, did he make them unique!
Have you read anything by Peter Cawdron? He's written a batch of hard scifi first contact novels that go after the Fermi Paradox - if there are millions of civilizations in our galaxy, where is everyone?


----------



## VRanger (Feb 10, 2022)

indianroads said:


> The Gods Themselves is one of my favorite novels -


Me too.


indianroads said:


> I was told (but am unsure if it's true) that this is the only novel written by Asimov with aliens in it, and boy, did he make them unique!


And yes, it seems others in the sci-fi community gave him a hard time about no aliens. In the merge of Foundation and R. Daneel Olivaw story lines, he made a morbid joke out of the Zeroeth Law, suggesting that Daneel caused robot ships to be built which spread through the galaxy wiping out every other intelligent species, since they could be a potential threat to humans. I think of it as a joke because it was an obvious retaliation over the "no aliens" thing. LOL


indianroads said:


> Have you read anything by Peter Cawdron? He's written a batch of hard scifi first contact novels that go after the Fermi Paradox - if there are millions of civilizations in our galaxy, where is everyone?


I haven't. I'll look him up. Thanks!


----------



## indianroads (Feb 10, 2022)

VRanger said:


> And yes, it seems others in the sci-fi community gave him a hard time about no aliens. In the merge of Foundation and R. Daneel Olivaw story lines, he made a morbid joke out of the Zeroeth Law, suggesting that Daneel caused *robot ships to be built which spread through the galaxy wiping out every other intelligent species, since they could be a potential threat to humans.* I think of it as a joke because it was an obvious retaliation over the "no aliens" thing. LOL


Oh yeah! I remember that. I read the Foundation back when I was about 10 or 11 years old - so, it's been a while.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 10, 2022)

VRanger said:


> I'm going to disagree that most technological innovation has anything to do with the military.



I think the military are often the ones who commission an innovation, civilian spin off often comes from it later. Initially the military are the users rather than the innovators.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 10, 2022)

Well, this isn't turning out at all like I had hoped.

See, I used the Alien motif simply to try and explain the concept of "An outsider to your culture" and instead of answering the bit I needed help with (what questions do you think they would ask you about your own culture) Y'all jumped on the "Alien" bit and have derailed this thread in its entirety.

Perhaps I should've used the phrase "outsider" to begin with, but I was trying for a catchy title.


----------



## VRanger (Feb 10, 2022)

Olly Buckle said:


> I think the military are often the ones who commission an innovation, civilian spin off often comes from it later. Initially the military are the users rather than the innovators.


I'm thinking things like telephone, radio, television, automobiles ... nothing at all to do with the military while under development by private inventors. The genesis of the home computer ... aimed at consumers and private business. Tablet computers and smart phones ... consumer.


----------



## PiP (Feb 10, 2022)

Stormcat said:


> Well, this isn't turning out at all like I had hoped.
> 
> See, I used the Alien motif simply to try and explain the concept of "An outsider to your culture" and instead of answering the bit I needed help with (what questions do you think they would ask you about your own culture) Y'all jumped on the "Alien" bit and have derailed this thread in its entirety.
> 
> Perhaps I should've used the phrase "outsider" to begin with, but I was trying for a catchy title.


IT reminds me of the song by Sting. 'An Englishman in New York'





						Lyrics for Englishman In New York by Sting - Songfacts
					


Lyrics and video for the song Englishman In New York by Sting - Songfacts





					www.songfacts.com
				




Oh, I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien
I'm an Englishman in New York
Oh, I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien
I'm an Englishman in New York

If you check the song lyrics they may give you some ideas.
I feel like an alien whenever I go to France.


----------



## VRanger (Feb 10, 2022)

Stormcat said:


> Well, this isn't turning out at all like I had hoped.
> 
> See, I used the Alien motif simply to try and explain the concept of "An outsider to your culture" and instead of answering the bit I needed help with (what questions do you think they would ask you about your own culture) Y'all jumped on the "Alien" bit and have derailed this thread in its entirety.
> 
> Perhaps I should've used the phrase "outsider" to begin with, but I was trying for a catchy title.


Sorry about that. I came in late and just caught that part of the discussion.


----------



## indianroads (Feb 10, 2022)

Stormcat said:


> Well, this isn't turning out at all like I had hoped.
> 
> See, I used the Alien motif simply to try and explain the concept of "An outsider to your culture" and instead of answering the bit I needed help with (what questions do you think they would ask you about your own culture) Y'all jumped on the "Alien" bit and have derailed this thread in its entirety.
> 
> Perhaps I should've used the phrase "outsider" to begin with, but I was trying for a catchy title.


Writers often have overactive imaginations, so naturally that's where we went. Are you talking about something like a different country? Like say, if we're dropped off in Mongolia - I wouldn't know a darned thing about their culture and couldn't speak the language.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 10, 2022)

indianroads said:


> Writers often have overactive imaginations, so naturally that's where we went. Are you talking about something like a different country? Like say, if we're dropped off in Mongolia - I wouldn't know a darned thing about their culture and couldn't speak the language.


Imagine a culture that is like an existing earth culture, yet it does not exist in our world, But it _could_ exist.

But like I said, the query is not on what makes up this "other" culture, But rather, what questions this "other" culture would ask of us.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 10, 2022)

Stormcat said:


> Imagine a culture that is like an existing earth culture, yet it does not exist in our world, But it _could_ exist.
> 
> But like I said, the query is not on what makes up this "other" culture, But rather, what questions this "other" culture would ask of us.


Do they tax you on capital gains?     Sorry, I'm in a goofy mood...lol!

Likely issues around eating, relationships, reproduction and the environment.  Also, the government comes to mind.  Who do you answer to?  What are your laws?  What happens when you break the law?  Philosophical issues come to mind as well:  "In your world, are all beings created equal?"


----------



## eggo (Feb 10, 2022)

The easiest way to think of someone who doesn’t understand or know about you life, who doesn’t understand anything about your culture or things you find do with your time is easy.

Imagine sitting down and explaining in great detail your life to your grandmother and being completely honest.

There will be some things that you find in common, but some things she won’t understand.

About as alien as you get.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 11, 2022)

VRanger said:


> I'm thinking things like telephone, radio, television, automobiles ... nothing at all to do with the military while under development by private inventors. The genesis of the home computer ... aimed at consumers and private business. Tablet computers and smart phones ... consumer.


The first micro chips made by Texas were used in Air Force computers and minute man missiles in the early 1960's. The world wide web was conceived as a military project to cope with nuclear capability. Telephones and automobiles are pretty old technology, but I'll bet the modern versions contain plenty that is spin off from military oriented research. For example, telephones may have originated in the 1800's, but the things used by soldiers in the first world war were a different animal, and precede the instillation of public systems. People want to make money and will find ways of aiming things at consumers, but even stuff like the non-stick on saucepans has its origins in military oriented research.


----------



## indianroads (Feb 11, 2022)

Taylor said:


> *Do they tax you on capital gains?*   Sorry, I'm in a goofy mood...lol!
> 
> Likely issues around eating, relationships, reproduction and the environment.  Also, the government comes to mind.  Who do you answer to?  What are your laws?  What happens when you break the law?  Philosophical issues come to mind as well:  "In your world, are all beings created equal?"


I hate capital gains taxes - it's fine that penalizes good investments, we take the risk, the government gets the benefit.


----------



## CyberWar (Feb 11, 2022)

Come to think of it, perhaps the best way to answer the OP's question is to reverse it - i.e., what would _you _want to ask an alien when you first arrive on his homeworld. If the alien in question is anything like us, it would probably think of much the same questions as us.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 11, 2022)

indianroads said:


> I hate capital gains taxes - it's fine that penalizes good investments, we take the risk, the government gets the benefit.


A common sentiment! 

And actually, this is not that far off of the topic.  It's got me thinking that one of the most integral aspects of any society is how a government or those in power plan to pay for whatever, they have promised to provide.  The approach a government takes has a significant effect on society.

For example, in Canada, we have a universal health care system.  That means everyone gets treated equally for basic medical and hospital care.  Americans (Aliens to me, and I mean that in the true definition) often ask about this system.  Does it work?  How is it better?  Yes, it does and it makes for a caring society as I don't have to worry about those less privileged being looked after when they are sick.

The way taxes work is there must be a certain amount of revenue to pay for administration, programs, and services.  How and who they tax, and how they divvy out the take, forms the basis of the culture in a society.  The wealth distribution under a progressive tax system in the U.S creates quite a different culture than the distribution in a socialist country does.

Just writing this post, I'm getting inspired to write an SF about an alien who comes to study the effect of the tax system.  Imagine them trying to understand how a carbon tax works.  Or how a multi-billion dollar corporation like Amazon pays no corporate tax.  I mean...it could be really fun to write!


----------



## RGS (Mar 8, 2022)

VRanger said:


> I'm thinking things like telephone, radio, television, automobiles ... nothing at all to do with the military while under development by private inventors. The genesis of the home computer ... aimed at consumers and private business. Tablet computers and smart phones ... consumer.


Yep. Private industry, for the most part, has always completely smoked the government in new innovations.


----------



## CyberWar (Mar 9, 2022)

RGS said:


> Yep. Private industry, for the most part, has always completely smoked the government in new innovations.


I suppose that's because governments generally tend to have a rather narrow span of interests in regards to innovation, (i.e., military) leaving innovation for most consumer uses to the private sector.

With the exception of Socialist states, governments themselves also generally aren't directly involved with scientific research and innovation to begin with. In the Western world, the practice has always been for the state to enlist private parties for R&D and then award production contracts to whoever comes up with the best design. Even highly-classified research and development has mostly been assigned to private parties under contract with the government, only the most crucial research of strategic importance (i.e., WMDs) being handled under direct government oversight.


----------



## Non Serviam (Mar 9, 2022)

NASA has given us a not-small number of things.  Water filters.  Velcro.  Teflon.  Charge-coupled devices.  Scratch-resistant spectacle lenses.   The insulin pump, of all things.  Cochlear implants.  It's a government agency, right?

*Edited to add:*  The difficulty I have with this thread is that it assumes aliens use money.


----------



## CyberWar (Mar 9, 2022)

Non Serviam said:


> NASA has given us a not-small number of things.  Water filters.  Velcro.  Teflon.  Charge-coupled devices.  Scratch-resistant spectacle lenses.   The insulin pump, of all things.  Cochlear implants.  It's a government agency, right?
> 
> *Edited to add:*  The difficulty I have with this thread is that it assumes aliens use money.


Most of these things either weren't invented in the United States, or were invented by private companies, often before the establishment of NASA. Velcro, for example, was invented in Switzerland in 1955, and Teflon was originally a refrigerant similar to Freon, invented by DuPont in 1938. In fact, only the charge-coupled device out of all the examples seems to be a direct NASA invention.

That being said, NASA no doubt invested significantly in refining and finding new uses for these and other products that would be relevant to their task of space exploration.

In regards to the OP, it would be interesting what an alien would make of the practice of commissioning research from private contractors. For one, it's entirely possible that the alien comes from a post-scarcity society (assuming such a thing is possible), where money as we understand it is no longer necessary. It's also possible that the alien might come from a socialist society where R&D is dominated by state scientific institutes and industrial combines.


----------



## AndreaStory90 (Mar 9, 2022)

If i ever met an alien, I'd try and keeping pointing out the goodness of human beings rather than the negatives, but with a warning the humans haven't always been angels though.


----------



## Bagit (Mar 13, 2022)

What techs? Ways of Travel? Food? Language? Dwellings/architecture? Way of life? Clothing?

Hard to judge what they would already know or do.


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 26, 2022)

Late to the party, but I'll opine that if your MC is having this/these encounters on or near Earth they're not likely to have a great effect; any nominally curious aliens capable of presenting as human would quickly find out much for themselves. I suggest that you set this encounter well off earth; perhaps your MC has been kidnapped by yet another alien race, transported well out of the stellar 'neighborhood', and then escaped into the custody/hospitality (whichever approach works better) of the race which knows nothing of Earth. Your MC wants to get home, and your aliens might be willing to help him...but what do they get out of the deal? (To Serve Man...the illustrated cook book?)


----------



## MadmanRB (Apr 3, 2022)

I would do it the Zephram Cochrine way:

Then break out oobie dooby:


----------



## BadHouses (Apr 30, 2022)

"Darmok and Gilad at Tanagra." 

"Fetch me your universe's ultimate cup of coffee."

"Teach me how to curse in your language."

"On a scale of 1-10, how mad would you be if we conquered you?"

"How much would you pay for these slaves?"

My mind also drifted to american first contact. Much talk of whiskey, furs, and weapons - There might be a lot of inquiry to those sorts of goods.

Survival tips for the New World were likely appreciated also. 

Oh, and undoubtedly the idea of inter-group fornication would rear its head by day two, a la Neanderthal x Homo Sapiens to name just one example.


----------

